# No Words Are Needed!



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Isn't this what our breed is all about!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree 100%


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's part of what our breed is about but that looks like a Mal.


EJQ said:


> Isn't this what our breed is all about!


----------

